# Tê ren trong uPVC Bình Minh, Co 90 ren trong uPVC Bình Minh



## Bình Nguyễn Thanh (19 Tháng chín 2021)

Tê ren trong uPVC Bình Minh, Co 90 ren trong uPVC Bình Minh​Phụ kiện *Tê ren trong uPVC Bình Minh, Co 90 ren trong uPVC Bình Minh *được sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế ISO 1452 : 2009 (TCVN 8491: 2011) có kích cỡ từ DN21*1/2' đến DN34*1' với các cấp áp suất 12,5 bar. Phụ kiện uPVC Bình Minh có chất lượng cao, được sử trong hệ phân phối nước sạch, dẫn nước và tưới tiêu nông nghiệp, dẫn nước công nghiệp, hệ thoát nước thải & nước mưa
_*Bảng Đơn giá tham khảo Tê ren trong uPVC Bình Minh, Co 90 ren trong uPVC Bình Minh*_

STTTÊN SẢN PHẨMĐƯỜNG KÍNHĐƠN VỊÁP SUẤTĐƠN GIÁ TRƯỚC VATĐƠN GIÁ THANH TOÁN1Co ren trong D27*1/2D27*1/2Cái12.52,52,752Co ren trong D27* 3/4D27* 3/4Cái12.52,52,753Co ren trong D34 *1/2"D34 *1/2"Cái12.53,43,744Co ren trong D34 *3/4"D34 *3/4"Cái12.53,94,295Co ren trong D34 *1"D34 *1"Cái12.54,34,736Co ren trong đồng D21*1/2D21*1/2Cái12.588,87Co ren trong đồng D27*1/2D27*1/2Cái12.59,510,458Co ren trong đồng D27* 3/4D27* 3/4Cái12.511,412,549Co ren trong đồng D34 *1/2"D34 *1/2"Cái12.51516,510Co ren trong đồng D34 *3/4"D34 *3/4"Cái12.51718,71Tê ren trong đồng D21*1/2D21*1/2Cái12.59,410,342Tê ren trong đồng D27*1/2D27*1/2Cái12.510,611,663Tê ren trong đồng D27* 3/4D27* 3/4Cái12.513,815,184Tê ren trong đồng D34 *1/2"D34 *1/2"Cái12.516,518,155Tê ren trong đồng D34 *3/4"D34 *3/4"Cái12.518,320,13


----------

